# Body shop needed



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

*Bodyshop needed in south Wales*

Hi everyone I'm looking to get a few bits painted on the car dose anyone know of a good cheap body shop around Bridgend,swansea,Cardiff e.t.c thanks inadvance


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.thebodyshop.co.uk/_en/_gb/services/storelocator/ChooseAddress.aspx

Sorry.

Hope someone less juvenile can help...


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

Dixondmn said:


> http://www.thebodyshop.co.uk/_en/_gb/services/storelocator/ChooseAddress.aspx
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Hope someone less juvenile can help...


:lol:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

friend of mine has a bodyshop in swansea , what were you looking to have done ?


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> friend of mine has a bodyshop in swansea , what were you looking to have done ?


Thanks mate im looking at getting a boot spoiler and a rear lower spoiler that I have just had delivered and depending on price my rear bumper and bonnet :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ok ill ask him , see what he comes back with, what car is it ?


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> ok ill ask him , see what he comes back with, what car is it ?


Thanks mate its a Vauxhall vectra c I can email pictures of the spoilers if that helps mate thanks again


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Give Conrad at Paintworx a call, 07967033428. He is based in Porthcawl. Use my name if you want.


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

Huw said:


> Give Conrad at Paintworx a call, 07967033428. He is based in Porthcawl. Use my name if you want.


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Millo777 (Feb 28, 2012)

Pro spray on the Queensway in Ffroestfach, Swansea are pretty good. I don't have their number to hand but I'm sur ethey're listed on yell.com


----------



## Paul-Details (Apr 13, 2012)

Has anybody used the bodyshop up by swansea audi off fabien way??


----------



## notfub (May 9, 2007)

Try Byron at Old Car Engineering, their work is outstanding.
http://www.oldschoolengineering.co.uk/

I've had two of my cars at OSE and the work has been utterly faultless.


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

Hi everyone ive had a quote today from a company called 1st class body repairs in Pontyclun http://www.1stclassbodyrepair.co.uk/ the prices seem good but i cant find any customer reviews on them here is what he quoted me

My approximet price depens on conditions of panels. the price for work you discribed all together would be about £710.00. but if you could come down so i could see the car it would be the best.

Front bumper respray £100.00
Bonnet respray £130.00
Rear bumper respray £100.00
Rear lower spoiler brand new in primer £100.00
Boot spoiler brand new in primer £80.00

He said £510 all in what do you guys think ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi mate try http://www.customclassics.biz/
Based down in Barry docks


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Give A-cars a ring near pencoed, Bridgend... Top work comes outta there!!

01656 862437


----------

